# The Brother's Grunt Current MICRO GROW



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 9, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. Thought we would toss up a few pics of our current MICRO GROW.   The Cherry Malawi ladies you see on the left range from 48 inches tall to 50 inches tall and growing. :shocked: To the right we have some Stoneybud and Papaya.   Hope you enjoy our MICRO GROW PICS. :hubba: *


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 9, 2008)

nice man​


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 9, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. Thought we would toss up a few pics of our current MICRO GROW.   The Cherry Malawi ladies you see on the left range from 48 inches tall to 50 inches tall and growing. :shocked: To the right we have some Stoneybud and Papaya.   Hope you enjoy our MICRO GROW PICS. :hubba: *



*SWEET*, Looks Great *TBG*, is that Billy Bob helping the grow in the first pic?


----------



## berserker (Feb 9, 2008)

Looking great in there.I only have one question.Are you trying to scare the panties off them beautiful ladies in there.Keep it GREEN


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll be watching.


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 9, 2008)

MOJO


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Feb 9, 2008)

The pictures made my laugh so hard. The first one is great. And What is MICRO GROW? I mean to me these plants look normal. Is it anything like LST?


----------



## littlenode (Feb 9, 2008)

...thought you  were suppose to kill all large goofy looking males in the garden...????Hmmmmmmmmm :lama:


----------



## gangalama (Feb 9, 2008)

everything looks gret TBG!! cant wait 2 see the progress!!!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2008)

Think you need to re-evaluate your idea of a micro grow there bro. :holysheep: 
Great lookin room dude. 
Nice peak into the Grunt's humble abode. :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Think you need to re-evaluate your idea of a micro grow there bro. :holysheep:
> Great lookin room dude.
> Nice peak into the Grunt's humble abode. :aok:


 

I agree..I am new to grown but I thaught micro ment small....if thats small I would like to see some Tall from the giver of MOJO..will be watchN KeepN it GREEN


----------



## marcnh (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah nice micro grow, lol was that a joke. Looks awesome.  You use only miracle grow and water, then in flowering what nutes is it that you use?


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 9, 2008)

Dam TBROG that plant is huge. Nice grow.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 9, 2008)

haha micro?  somone quick get TBG the definition of micro grow!  maybe if they were about 2ft shorter those are small christmas tree's in the making! 

lol looking good TBG keep it green!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 10, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. Yes us putting MICRO GROW up is and was a joke.   Micro means small and that's the last thing these ladies are. :rofl:  Yes we use Miracle-Gro potting soil that feeds plants up to 3 months. About 2 weeks after they go into flower we start them on Fox Farm Big Bloom. We give them 1/4 TSP. per gallon of water every other watering but as of today we haven't given them anything but plain water. They have been in flower since January 1st.   We'll be sure to keep you all posted on the MONSTERS. :aok: *


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 10, 2008)

That's a MONSTER micro grow alright!  Thanks for the peek into your garden.  How many watts are you guys using there?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 10, 2008)

*Whats up PB. Were running two 400 Watt Hps lights right now. Were gonna be upgrading to a 1,000 Watt Hps here in the near future.  *


----------



## JeSus (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry to alert you, but theres a bloke standing in your grow room. Just thought id let you know.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 10, 2008)

haha micro grow  lookin nice TBG.. i shall be watching


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome room, awesome plants!  Just waiting on the awesome smoke!


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 10, 2008)

Impressive grow guys. Looking forward to seeing some bud porn.


----------



## LoveIt (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah man, looking forward to seeing those things fill out while i'm mucking around with sprouts and clones :beatnik:


----------



## forget (Feb 12, 2008)

looks great, right-on


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 12, 2008)

gotta say man the ladies look great and i love the use of the scare crows to keep out the spider mites :rofl: you sure your not some how related to my family i do see a bit of the Dubba side in there :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2008)

*ROLMAO D. I think that's uncle D sitting in the wheelchair.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 12, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *ROLMAO D. I think that's uncle D sitting in the wheelchair.  *


 :giggle: :rofl: ah man thats so good i just blew into the bong and watered my pack.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 12, 2008)

Now I'm gonna tell a lil secret to all post 2007 members....TBG team WAS a micro grower. Go check out there old grow journals....Like the speaker box and even a TOY BOX!!!! hehehe...came along way in two years....now I am unsubscribing my stoner memory always click on this one forgettin it was a joke.  Keep on hoping will open it up and dudes will be growing in a shoe box with his wally world lighting set-up. LOL


----------



## marcnh (Feb 13, 2008)

So you're 44 days into flowering including today, I would love to see some pics since you're such a good photographer (being a hobbtist myself).  Where does your name come from? :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 14, 2008)

*Why thank you. I'll try and get some pics up later today.   As far as our username goes it came from a cartoon on MTV that was called The Brothers Grunt. :aok:  *


			
				marcnh said:
			
		

> So you're 44 days into flowering including today, I would love to see some pics since you're such a good photographer (being a hobbtist myself). Where does your name come from? :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 14, 2008)

*That's both of us Kenn.   Were much better looking when the masks are off.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 14, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. Not much of an update but the ladies are growing strong. We have one Cherry Malawi that's getting yellow at the bottom but all is good. We have one Cherry Malawi that is now 55 to 56 inches tall.   They are so big i can't even get the whole plant in the picture.  I hope to get some better pics up when the camera gets charged back up. Damn camera died after two pics.   Anyway here they are.  *


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 14, 2008)

Cool I can see the buds on the tall one, how tall is that one, looks lke 6 feet including the pot? Good job very nice MG.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 14, 2008)

*I would say she's about 6 feet with pot and still growing. These ladies just don't stop. If we can get them to look anything like Fings Bud Pic Of The Month we'll be good to go.  *


			
				SALTROCK said:
			
		

> Cool I can see the buds on the tall one, how tall is that one, looks lke 6 feet including the pot? Good job very nice MG.
> 
> Thanks
> SALT


----------



## berserker (Feb 14, 2008)

That is looking PRETTY in there. Hey TBG,Mutt had a good idea about growing in the shoe box,with some of your shot glass' ...lol Again,Looking good bro:aok: Way to Keep it GREEN


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 14, 2008)

*Who knows mang maybe next time around will do a thimble grow.  *


----------



## forget (Feb 14, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Feb 14, 2008)

Looking real good man. Keep us posted. 55 to 56 inches tall? WOW!!!! My tallest was a male at 46 inches. Lets just say he got "chopped" down to size.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. The first pic is the entire room with all the ladies. The rest of the pics are Stoneybud ladies.  *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)

looks just like some ww that ive grown. what cross is that? i think it looks great! what does it smell like? have you smoked any yet?

keep um green dood!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2008)

*Whats up TOA. It's a cross we did last year.   We crossed a Nirvana White Widow male with a Peak Seeds Northernberry female. Smells like some kind of berries and taste the same. *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)

i can see the phenotypes, do they differ at all as far as smell and taste? theres one in there that i could swear was a ww. im just wondering because i absolutly love variety. i think thats why i enjoy growing. each seed is just like a child. they grow up different, they act different. some are fiesty some arnt. i think ive officialy smoked my mind away but when i look at them all i can see is the dedication that the plant has to survive...and all of them are different. cant really explain how else it feels for me so ill leave it there. I honestly enjoy growing more than smoking. looking great dood  

i need to lay the pipe down, and my mind- goodnite.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2008)

Damm TBG..Those are Great..What kinda camera is that?..nice backround..

thanks again Friend


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yes TOA we do have a few different phenos. One taste like straight up berry while the other has a hint of berry but also has a hashy lemon taste almost like the White Widow. Also these ladies pack on the trichromes but some more than others. We had one lady last grow that had trichromes on top of trichromes. I mean she was loaded and mang is she some nice smoke. :hubba: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2008)

*Whats up mang. It's a Kodak EasyShare Z700. It's a nice camera for starters. Were thinking of getting a new camera sometime here in the near future.  *


			
				4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Damm TBG..Those are Great..What kinda camera is that?..nice backround..
> 
> thanks again Friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a Sony Sybershot 12x..its a nice camera but cant seem to macro well..I really like your pics


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW those are some frosty babies!!! Wish I could see THAT when I opened my grow space!!!! lol


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Feb 19, 2008)

Man them are some fine looking ladies there GRUNT. Everything looks top notch to me man.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking great TBG, as always. Me thinks Cherry Malawi will have to be tried.


----------



## gangalama (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, u turned those girls into women!! Lookn Good2!! Cant wait 2see the finish!! Goodluck wit evryting mang!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 25, 2008)

*Well everyone is starting to fatten up a bit and it's only gonna get better by the looks of things. Here is a shot of the ladies taken when the lights came on this morning. :hubba:  We have (3) Cherry Malawi , (4) Stoneybud , and (1) Papaya  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 25, 2008)

Near perfection as always man. i bet its smelling in there


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 25, 2008)

*Why thank you D. Smells like real ripe fruit and it's only gonna get better over the next few weeks.  *


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow didnt realize that there were 2 tall plants. lookin very nice. Def fattening up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 25, 2008)

*Thank you SALTROCK. Actually we have 3 tall plants in there. Those are the Cherry Malawi and range between 4 1/2 feet to a little over 5 feet.  *


			
				SALTROCK said:
			
		

> Wow didnt realize that there were 2 tall plants. lookin very nice. Def fattening up.
> 
> Thanks
> SALT


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 25, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well everyone is starting to fatten up a bit and it's only gonna get better by the looks of things. Here is a shot of the ladies taken when the lights came on this morning. :hubba:  We have (3) Cherry Malawi , (4) Stoneybud , and (1) Papaya  *


things are looking great bro, i know its a little late in the game but i;ll return u some green mojo


----------



## thestandard (Feb 25, 2008)

make a walking stick or something out of those stems.. lol. looks great


----------



## berserker (Feb 25, 2008)

Everything is looking very happy in there.Like always you guys keep us glued to the screen with them beautiful plants.Keep it GREEN


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 25, 2008)

very nice, bro  ... I take it the Stoney Bud are down there on the right? so how big r those for how long of vegging?


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 25, 2008)

things are looking great  cant wait to see my stoneys take off  it looks like a phenominal mix every pic makes me drool. GROW ON BROTHER


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 26, 2008)

wow it's a nice grow you have going there big bro ....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2008)

*Yup that's them. :hubba:  They are about 2 1/2 to 3 feet tall. We vegged them for about 6 weeks or so.  *


			
				That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> very nice, bro  ... I take it the Stoney Bud are down there on the right? so how big r those for how long of vegging?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. Been awhile  since our last update. All of the Stoneybuds and Papaya have been taking down and some new Stoneybuds ladies added.   As for the Cherry Malawi's tomorrow they will have been flowering for 11 weeks and it looks like were going about 2 or 3 weeks more on them. :hubba:  Here's a pic. *


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

lol yea how tall are you normal grows


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2008)

*Normally we only let the ladies get about 3 feet tall. However the Cherry Malawi are Sativa dominant so they are about 6 feet tall right now with the pot maybe a bit taller.  *


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

very pretty ladies though whats the one on the rights number


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2008)

*What do you mean whats the one on the rights number? *


			
				Smelly Jelly said:
			
		

> very pretty ladies though whats the one on the rights number


----------



## berserker (Mar 20, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *What do you mean whats the one on the rights number? *


I think he's trying to pick your Lady's up.He wants her digits. 





Everything like looks good in there.I will be over in a little while to work on my tan.I'll kick back with shades on,some tanning lotion,and a lawn chair.Looks Caribbean in there.Keep it GREEN


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 20, 2008)

Great looking plants guys.


----------



## harvester (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome job TBG looking amazing


----------



## holdmyown (Mar 21, 2008)

def. nice grow..Ive seen alot of pple say they had problems with MG soil, I guess not in your case.  I plan on using it for my next grow, have u encountered any problems with it?

Props on your grow, hows it smoke?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 21, 2008)

TBG, bro... nice that the girls finished up "being in the bathroom" finally... how long before you can taste the fruits of your efforts?

and the Cherry... was it vegged for 6 weeks also?

right on, bro... makes _me_ happy when _someone else's_ grow finishes up for them...


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice!​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2008)

*Whats up mang. Every now and then we might get a plant that is sensative but they usually grow out of it.   As far as the smoke goes don't know as it's curing in jars. I'll let ya know in a few weeks. :hubba: *


			
				holdmyown said:
			
		

> def. nice grow..Ive seen alot of pple say they had problems with MG soil, I guess not in your case. I plan on using it for my next grow, have u encountered any problems with it?
> 
> Props on your grow, hows it smoke?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2008)

*Whats up TCVG. Yes if i'm not mistaken the Cherry Malawi's were vegged for 6 weeks as well maybe a bit longer. Give it a few weeks in the jars and we'll be smoking. :hubba:  *


			
				That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> TBG, bro... nice that the girls finished up "being in the bathroom" finally... how long before you can taste the fruits of your efforts?
> 
> and the Cherry... was it vegged for 6 weeks also?
> 
> right on, bro... makes _me_ happy when _someone else's_ grow finishes up for them...


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 21, 2008)

Whats up Bro G thigns have turned out swell mang :cool2: how tall did the Cherry end up being? My sats are going nuts man 2 of them are about 6.5' now and the other is just under 6', id thought that they were at the end of the flowering streach but it looks like they are shooting for 7'. so much for startign flower at 2.5' with sats man they may end up over 7 and LSTd over.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 21, 2008)

Cherry Malawi. That sounds good. Whos the breeder TBG? That is one big sexy chick.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2008)

*Whats up D. The Cherry Malawi's are still in flower and are about 6 feet right now. Still have another 2 weeks or so before they come down. :hubba:  If your gonna grow Sativas ya gotta have the room.  *


			
				Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Whats up Bro G thigns have turned out swell mang :cool2: how tall did the Cherry end up being? My sats are going nuts man 2 of them are about 6.5' now and the other is just under 6', id thought that they were at the end of the flowering streach but it looks like they are shooting for 7'. so much for startign flower at 2.5' with sats man they may end up over 7 and LSTd over.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 22, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> * :hubba: If your gonna grow Sativas ya gotta have the room.  *


 Your preaching to the choir on that one man  these couple of haze i got going now are insane man looked in today and one of them is growing into the dark now its taller than my light is. Popping in a pic man this plant is now 6'6" :holysheep:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2008)

*Ya got some nice ones D. :hubba: Nice and tall that is.   Looking real good mang. How much time you got left on them ladies? *


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 23, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Ya got some nice ones D. :hubba: Nice and tall that is.  Looking real good mang. How much time you got left on them ladies? *


 
Not to sure mang they are about 5 weeks in now, slow going with the 100% sativa you know so im thinking they may be 12 weeks at least so 7 more weeks to go :hairpull: at least i do have the satori that will be out here soon


----------

